# DVD Region



## amdfreak (11. März 2011)

Hi alle  ,
Ich hab vor, mir in den USA ein PC-Spiel auf DVD zu kaufen. Jetzt die Frage : bie Film-DVDs gibt es ja regionale Codes. Gibt es die auch bei Spiele-DVDs ? In dem Fall könnte ich dann ja nichts damit anfangen.
Freu mich schon auf eure Antworten :freu:


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. März 2011)

Das wäre mir neu das es dort so etwas gibt. Es könnte höchstens eine Registrierung / Aktivierung fehlschlagen wie bei Steam. Da würde ich im Vorfeld mal schauen ob es dort so eine Beschränkung gibt


----------



## KOF328 (11. März 2011)

Nein, nur bei Konsolenspielen gibts Regionalcodes soweit ich weiß. Kannst bei PC getrost zugreifen!

MfG


----------

